
Show HN: ARKit Playground – Make ARKit Experiences in JS from Your Browser - ccheever
https://snack.expo.io/SJMTQ5jiZ
======
ccheever
Hi-

I worked on this along with some other people.

Here's what a demo looks like:
[https://i.makeagif.com/media/9-28-2017/gMnJTj.gif](https://i.makeagif.com/media/9-28-2017/gMnJTj.gif)

You can try a really cool demo made with it here:
[https://expo.io/@nikki/dire-dire-ducks](https://expo.io/@nikki/dire-dire-
ducks)

It fills your room with water and has ducks swimming around. The sound changes
if you dive underwater, and if you press the screen, the ducks will swim
towards you. This is a video of what it looks like:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EL1emCVtIw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EL1emCVtIw)

And you can read more about it here: [https://blog.expo.io/introducing-expo-
ar-mobile-augmented-re...](https://blog.expo.io/introducing-expo-ar-mobile-
augmented-reality-with-javascript-powered-by-arkit-b0d5a02ff23)

~~~
cheez
I'm getting a black screen on Pixel

~~~
ccheever
It uses Apple's ARKit so it will only work on iPhones. And you need iOS 11 and
at least an iPhone 6S or a very recent iPad for it to work.

Google has announced some Android AR stuff so when they roll they out, we will
look at making this stuff work across both platforms. Sorry it won't work for
you yet!

~~~
throwanem
I always wait for the first minor version bump before installing a new iOS
release. Not this time! I can't wait that long to play with what you've built.

(I'd like to read more about it, too, but your Medium link upthread is
404ing...)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
11.0.1 came out earlier this week.

~~~
throwanem
Minor, not patch.

------
627467
So... A pink screen on my 6th generation iPod touch is the confirmation that
ARkit doesnt work on this device (even with iOS11)

~~~
flatline
Oooh, pink. I only get a white screen on my iPhone 6 with iOS10.

------
stumpf
Isn't the above water music the Super Mario 64 water music theme? Also, really
cool demo!

edit; oh I get the play on the title now.

~~~
ccheever
yup :) thanks!

~~~
atom-morgan
Great choice!

------
deveshdayal
This seriously makes mobile AR development a lot easier for anybody who
doesn't want to go through the entire overhead of learning iOS. Amazing work!

------
EvanBacon
This is incredible, going underwater is actually pretty awesome!

------
macawfish
"As long as we don't run out of PIDs."

:)

------
nojvek
The link doesn't work in expo

------
ravenstine
Black screen on Android.

